# Who Is REPTA?



## TSKA Rory Matier

It was said upon me, not long back to 'have a look at industry', instead of focusing on the hobbiest.

Now PKL are in fact looking at both, well in reality more than that.

However, who is the voice for the reptile trader in the UK?

I was under the impression that REPTA looked out not just for the supplier but also the retailer, is this not the case?

I was told only this evening, that many retailers [shops] were not aware of the changes in the DWAL nor for that matter the EPS.

It has been said that the latter new legislation is down to DEFRA, and this is not entirely true, however, who does the reptile retailer listen to when it comes to matters of legislation and so on, but more importantly, who informs them of any new changes?

Who does REPTA look out for in addition to the suppliers?

Cheers

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## Ally

Easy - no one tells us...


----------



## purejurrasic

well, i would have thought that since local councils administer the pet shop licence, and they have the duty to inspect and ensure all is above board and legal, then It should be them who are responsible for feeding this info down the chain.

Of course, it goes with out saying that the local licencing officers proberbly know less then the retailer about these changes, but i could be wrong!


----------



## Athravan

I have said maybe half a dozen times over the last month in various threads, that no information has been given out to retailers regarding the EPS. All of the shop owners I have spoken to have no idea what it is. Given that they don't know what it is, they for the most part will have no intention of doing extra paperwork or stopping selling certain animals because of some law that they have not been informed about.

Very few know of any changes to the AWA and even fewer will make any changes because of it. Most refuse to believe that it could be considered under the AWA a breach of the act to sell animals without caresheets for example.

My local council is not aware of any changes at the moment which will effect me as a retailer. As a retailer, I have never been contacted by, or have any information from, or regarding REPTA and as such, they certainly don't seem to be looking out for me.

Retailers have to look out for themselves. There is no one there to help them. Councils usually do not want to help above and beyond their borderline inspection duties. There is no organisation I can see that is actively keeping reptile shops informed. As far as I'm aware, there is no database of reptile shops to be informed in the first place. Each county holds a list of shops with pet shops - which ones are exotics won't even be marked.

Some retailers stick together - there are half a dozen shops locally who are very supportive, we get together, we talk, we visit each others shops, we comment, we discuss what might or might not effect us. But not all shops are friendly, some see the other shops just as competition, and fail to see above the petty profit orientated picture.

Everyone is worried about who is there for the reptiles, who is there for the customers, but anyone who actually works in the trade knows that no one is there for the retailer


----------



## sami

Athravan said:


> I have said maybe half a dozen times over the last month in various threads, that no information has been given out to retailers regarding the EPS. All of the shop owners I have spoken to have no idea what it is. Given that they don't know what it is, they for the most part will have no intention of doing extra paperwork or stopping selling certain animals because of some law that they have not been informed about.
> 
> Very few know of any changes to the AWA and even fewer will make any changes because of it. Most refuse to believe that it could be considered under the AWA a breach of the act to sell animals without caresheets for example.
> 
> My local council is not aware of any changes at the moment which will effect me as a retailer. As a retailer, I have never been contacted by, or have any information from, or regarding REPTA and as such, they certainly don't seem to be looking out for me.
> 
> Retailers have to look out for themselves. There is no one there to help them. Councils usually do not want to help above and beyond their borderline inspection duties. There is no organisation I can see that is actively keeping reptile shops informed. As far as I'm aware, there is no database of reptile shops to be informed in the first place. Each county holds a list of shops with pet shops - which ones are exotics won't even be marked.
> 
> Some retailers stick together - there are half a dozen shops locally who are very supportive, we get together, we talk, we visit each others shops, we comment, we discuss what might or might not effect us. But not all shops are friendly, some see the other shops just as competition, and fail to see above the petty profit orientated picture.
> 
> Everyone is worried about who is there for the reptiles, who is there for the customers, but anyone who actually works in the trade knows that no one is there for the retailer


 

We do seem to be in an odd situation currently, with even the biggest of reptile shops/dealers flouting the law, a law they don't, for the most part, know about and a law that doesn't seem to be getting enfforced in any way...currently.


Mason


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*Retail Feedback*

I know about the AWA, DWA, EPS and the lack of knowledge to the retailers. It was really trying to figure out if retail was involved in any way shape or form with REPTA.

As far as l can figure out, REPTA is only there for the suppliers to the retailers.

As to who the Pet Care Trust is there for, l am still none the wiser.

Last night l was referred to as a drama queen, because l was annoyed at the fact that retailers were not being informed of anything by anyone.

PKL campaigns are stating that the key to landbased success is down to the retailers and l am alarmed and concerned that no body is talking to them from anywhere. So little wonder they view the market with confusion!

It was as said [this thread] to basically try and grasp how the retailers found out about changes in legislation and if REPTA actually did anything to support retailers as l originally thought they did. 

Now l see, that retailers stand alone, and this is not acceptable and needs to be addressed.

R
PKL


----------



## ratboy

Question to Ally and Christy... and any other shop owners/managers who read these forums...

Who do you feel SHOULD be the ones telling you these things ?

The hobby - Meaning FBH/FOCAS/REPTA ?

The trade who supply animals and products ?

The local council who issue the licences ?

DEFRA or those making the laws ?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*but............*

.............if:

The *Society* is there for the *Keeper*

*&*

The *Federation* is there for the *Society*


*& Why?*


Is REPTA : *Reptile* and Exotic Pet *Trade Association*

Not known by the retailer*?*

Retailers are trade, are they not?

I am trying to figure out why the shop front do not know about REPTA?

R


----------



## ratboy

Any time I have mentioned REPTA to my local shop, who does get stuff in from the larger suppliers, he has never heard of them.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*yes....*

...............this l am finding out!

REPTA represent reptile and exotic trade, why does no one in the retail side know of them?

R


----------



## purejurrasic

its sure strange, but then thats the whole industry right now.

Question for the shops on here, would you commit to a code of practice IF the support and info was forthcomming, and as asked alread, where would you be pleased to see that support coming from?


----------



## PendleHog

This is surely a question to bring up with REPTA themselves? 
It should not be the trader/retailers responsibilty to actively seek out an organisation that claim to be their voice, they should be "out there" for all to see.

If there is no database of pet shops currently stocking exotics, is there a database of suppliers to said retailers? If not how does REPTA find and contact such people? Or do they simply not bother?

In my eyes DEFRA and those who make the laws should be discussing changes directly with REPTA who in turn should be informing the trade - though this will of course require REPTA (or a similar organisation) to step up and make themselves known, in addition to improving their relations with DEFRA (if indeed they have any?)
The fewer "links in the chain" the less will be lost in translation - the laws waters are muddy enough as it is.


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*In many respects.........*

........True. In many others not.

If l wanted to know about a society specific to my hobby and the politics, l would seek it out, as indeed l would expect a society specific to my hobby to advertise somewhere where upon l could view them.

[ESRAS, ERAC, PRAS, BRAS, IHS, BHS etc]

If l were a society seeking to join a federation, l would seek them out, as indeed l would expect them to advertise so that l could locate them.

[FOCAS/FBH]

The above are all about a joint secure and locate option.

If however l was a retailer looking to join an association for my business security and political beliefs to be viewed l would expect to as you say not to specifically approach them, but in many ways perhaps to be approached by them, for they would award me with all the benefits of a membership. All the good they could do for me. In return l would expect to be able to view them as an association.

The problem we have here, is that REPTA is such an association by all accounts, so you are right one would expect them to approach retail and traders alike. But this does seem to be the case.

The reason l have raised this here as a thread is to try and understand what retailers have in the way of knowledge about an organization that is there for them and their voices to be heard. 

Yet, this is not the case.

DEFRA should inform as you say the right links in the chain or vice versa.

If REPTA is there, why have they not approached DEFRA with a view to all the legislational changes being implemented and so forth instructed the retailers?

R

PKL


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*...................*

REPTA

REPTA was formed to represent the opinions of the reptile and exotic trade with a view to ensuring that no unreasonable legislation was made regarding the keeping and trading in exotic animals. Membership consists of major wholesalers and retailers who have become increasingly concerned with the campaign by extremist animal rights campaigners to end the keeping/trading of exotic species.

R


----------



## ratboy

As stated by a number of people, were I a shop ( which of course I am not ) then I would not expect to have to find out about who will stick up for me if needed, I would expect them to contact me. 

I would view it as something akin to a Union where they are my voice to the powers that be. It's only a telephone call or a quick visit after all and presumably each shop must be registered at companies house or with the local council who issue the shop licences ... so names of owners and addresses should not be too hard to get hold of ?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*REPTA explained*

This is the official on repta

It is made up of mainly wholesalers without an individual retailer membership

Peregrine, Livefood, Monkfield, reptec etc

All the big livefood wholesalers form repta

By default all shops that receive livefood are members of repta, through the wholesalers.

So this may well mean that if information regarding legislational changes is expected then it may have to come direct from the wholesalers.

Rory


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

The first and last I ever heard about REPTA was about 3 years ago when it was communicated to me that a % of my spend with wholesalers would be going to repta to fund a fight back campaign, That was the first and last I ever heard of REPTA.

The affore mentioned wholesalers have great great great difficulty in making their customers aware of new products, special offers etc etc, And it is usually us the retailers who have to chase them and the manufacturers for new products. This directly effects their profit line and they struggle to communicate this information so I wouldnt hold my breath for any legislational info being passed down.

As previously mentioned it is the retailer who finds their own information we have no voice that we know about.


----------



## Ally

I'm with pink there - we have to do enough chasing for things that we want to buy from the wholesalers, if they can't let us know about what they are selling, why would they bother telling us something that doesn't gain them financially!

I've been at the shop just over a jear now, the first time I heard about REPTA was Rorys first post on this thread... I had no idea that there was an association for the shops, I must admit that because nothing had ever been made known to us I assumed there was nothing.

The only (and I really do mean only) reason that I know about the AWA and the EPS and other things like that is because I read this forum. Someone with a life outside work would not have a clue!


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

*However,*

The sad fact is, that if you have livefood in your store then only by default are you a member of REPTA, if you do not then you are not. 

You are right, perhaps if there is no financial gain to be had, is there any point in informing the retailer about legislational changes?

Well yes is the simple answer there is!

It is not acceptable that there is an organization out here that is supposed to be your voice and yet retailers do not know about it. The wholesalers and suppliers want your business, l would have thought it common sense to keep retailers informed?

I come back to my threads of late where upon l have said that something is needed to pull the retailers together.

Not many retailers use forums for fear of naming and shaming if something goes wrong and l can see why. If something goes wrong for a keeper in a store, then sometimes the first place they vent it is within a forum. This perhaps is not the first place one should vent their emotions, but maybe with the store in question.

Undoubtedly there are retailers out there that are not ideal, but even in the good quality stores things can go wrong, and a small error could so easily be cleared up at the time, rather than a brewing on a forum where small details and errors are oft bypassed and usually blown out of all proportion.

But back to the point, the retailers voice is not being heard and also the biggest failing of all is that they are not being informed. That alone is totally unacceptable and in many ways totally irresponsible.

Pro Keepers Lobby are looking at the retailers with a view for a campaign to endeavour to pull them together.

With my retail advisors we are looking at the possibility of a charter of standards [minimum] and l hope to be able to reveal more here sometime in the future.

IMO, REPTA should be for the shops and suppliers within the industry, in reality it is only there for the bigger players - and l just dont view that as acceptable.

Sorry REPTA, not good enough. Something is needed, you could provide it, and it is a service that is not supplied.

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------

